# tale of four gamers (Lincoln, England)



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

A new year, new army,

And this year me and my 3 friends are all starting new armies with dreams of smashing each other apart on the battlefield, the only problem with this is that sometimes i (and i think i speak for some of the others) lack the motivation to complete the army we had dreams of and the project slows down and eventually fizzles out, so we got together and decided to start a tale of 4 gamers inpired by one or two seen on heresy and in the white dwarf.
Also to motivate us slightly more we will not only be running our own little campaign for this but we will each be starting a W.I.P. thread and taking part in the heresy online army painting challenge 2010 too.

the armies are as follows

eagle warriors (me)

tyranids (riandro and Bobss)

space puppies (tom)



the target for the first month is a simple 1 unit each to get us started (also due to the late nid release)

for this month i will be painting my sternguard squad










cheers

edd


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

As I said before fella il be watching this with interest.
Will the others post pics once they get their minis?


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

yes they should be, i may need to give them a bit of a nudge so they don't forget though

cheers

edd


----------



## Delta_Ice (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks interesting, definetly keep us up o date


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Hi, Ive got my own log going on (link soon)

but heres my Mawloc (base not finished)









































Photos not brill due to rush...


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Yo! I dont have anything to post picture wise, but ill be more than happy to post of what im thinking of acctually doing 


HQ

Swarmlord

* 2 Gaurd with boneswords[/I]


ELITE

Deathleaper

3 Zoanthropes

*
* Spore pod W/Barbed stangler


1 Zoanthrope

FAST ATTACK

20 Gargoyles

*
* Adrenaline glands
* Toxin sacs


TROOPS

20 Termagaunts

20 Termagaunts


HEAVY SUPPORT

Trygon Prime

*
* Regeneration



Total 1500


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Sounds cool, I'm ordering my copy of the codex soon and I cant wait to get my hands on the Trygon kit it and yours looks wicked.


----------



## Fateweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

*hi im tom, heres my cheesy list (mmmm heavy bolters)*

HQ
Rune priest with chooser of the slain and runic armour
Psychic powers- jaws of the world wolf + living lightning

Troops
6 grey hunters - powerfist, mark of the wulfen, wolf standard, 2x meltagun
in razorback with twin linked heavy bolter.
6 grey hunters - powerfist, mark of the wulfen, wolf standard, 2x meltagun
in razorback with twin linked heavy bolter.

Fast attack
3x land speeder with 2x heavy bolter (6 heavy bolters in total)
3x land speeder with 2x heavy bolter (6 heavy bolters in total)
3x land speeder with 2x multimelta (6 multi meltas in total)

Heavy Support
Vindicator
Vindicator
Long fangs - 5 lascannons 
in razorback with twin linked lascannon

1500 points (lol i know)


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

ok people you now have only 10 days left to post your painted unit/ test models ect. for this month

3 points for painting them on time
1 point if you post them within the first 3 days of next month
0 points if you fail both those deadlines

i hope to see some nice pics in the next few days

cheers

edd


----------



## Fateweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

just bought 2 landspeeders (only seven to go)
will be posting up pictures of these painted models within the next week

cheers
Tom


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Fateweaver said:


> just bought 2 landspeeders (only seven to go)
> will be posting up pictures of these painted models within the next week
> 
> cheers
> Tom


Your actually going for 9 arent you? :grin:
( Need. More. Hive. Guard.)

Nah, only joking tom, are you going for like.... thematic bases at all? cityfight, like me, Rob and I think Edd?

Btw, Im painting my Mawloc tommorow... Gargs next month:mrgreen:


----------



## Fateweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

Going to try to make some snow bases to represent fenris
Will be posting up pictures later this week.

tom


----------



## Templar Bones (Jan 12, 2010)

Space Wolves ftw, dont let us down!

Where do you get all your hvy weapons from? (las-cannons etc) battleforce didn't hardly come with any big ranged weaponry.:threaten:


----------



## Fateweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

Bitz and kitz.com

and from freinds in store.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Finished a spore mine and a small termagaunt brood of an astonishing..... 5.

Will nick Eds camera soon and bludgeon him with said camera after use 


Ps, My nids are a splinter fleet of the dreadful hive fleet Kraken!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

here is my finished squad for this month

5 eagle warriors sternguard










the back two aren't in focus but i should be taking detailed close ups when rob brings his photo box round

thats 3 points for me, the rest of you have a couple of days left

cheers

edd


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

edd, how'd you do your eagles. noticed the white was on a black basecoat, how'd that go for you?


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

it wasn't too bad actually, and are you wanting the steps i used to paint the white? as in a mini toutorial or what?

cheers

edd


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

roughly in steps i guess, i'd be interested to see how you did it, blue and white, even if you PM me, so the thread doesnt get to sidetracked.

+ rep also

WKG


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

right then, i have a toutorial for my white and blue, if you want it pm me and i'll send it, if there is a high demand i shall put it in the toutorials section

on another note here are some more close ups of my entry for this month











































also here is riandro's enrty for this month


























at the moment the points are as follows

edd - 3
riandro - 3
tom - 0
bob - 0

one more day to get the full three points

cheers

edd


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Mawloc pretty much done.

Mostly drybrushing - not enough time for a more lengthy technique/process, although I feel its gameworthy...


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

wicked, if I'd had to root for an army, I'm afraid it would have to be.... (drum roll)


NIDS

Joking....

Marines


----------



## Fateweaver (Jan 13, 2010)

The space wolves are here! and with less than 1 hour and a half left!

I should be taking close ups of the rest in the future i was just too tired too take any others.

http://i1019.photobucket.com/albums/af313/Fateweaver_photos/DSC_1131.jpg

http://i1019.photobucket.com/albums/af313/Fateweaver_photos/DSC_1136.jpg

That makes it 

Edd = 3
Rob = 3
Bob = 3
Tom = 3

First month ends with a draw!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

Onward to Febuary!!

After a successful january with all 4 gamers getting full points, febuary brings new oppertunities and challenges

firstly an extra point will be awarded for an extra unit (only 1 though!) so painting 3 landspeeders and asking for three points will only get you 1

secondly an extra 5 points will be awarded for posting up an intro to your army, including how it came to be on the planet, what its fighting strengths are ect. this will be availible for the next couple of months so you don't neccessaraly have to collect the 5 points in this month

please post the fluff here

i look forward to seeing this months units assembled and painted

cheers

edd


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Good job all on month 1  keep this going !


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

I have posted my fluff up in the thread and here are some pictures of my scout bikers i am painting for this month


























I shall post up the finished pictures of them soon

cheers

edd


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Once again Im loving the colours. Oh and I checked your fluff. Epic, seriously.... though mine will pwn all... (because Death Korps are Involved...)


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

After quickly popping down into the local GW, ive now aquired, a box of gaunts, 2 tyrant gaurd, and death-leaper, 

also, ive managed to convert a swarm lord out of a carnifex kit ;D and that ive still got a semi made trygon/prime/mawlock awaiting magnets now 

with the month end approaching, i see that im going to struggle with painting ANYTHING.
maybe a trickle of gaunts at most.

fluff though, i might be able to think of something,


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

as feb is quite short i'll give you all another 3 days to post so i'll close it for this month on the 3rd of march

get those pics up

cheers

edd


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

ok here are the pictures of my units painted for febuary

a scout biker squad and a multi melta attack bike


















the scores for this month are :

edd - 9
bob - 5
tom - 0
rob - 0

which means the overall scores are:

edd - 12
bob - 8
tom - 3
rob - 3

i will update these if neccessary tommorow

cheers

edd


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

right then, for march apart from the standard of one unitm, there is alo the challenge of making an objective for an additional 3 points giving march a potential 6 points

also don't forget the deadline for the fluff is also the end of the month

happy painting

cheers

edd


----------

